# Multifunction TIG/Stick/Plasma unit



## homebrewed (Feb 23, 2020)

I've been looking at inexpensive plasma cutters and came across a class of machines that combine TIG and stick welding along with plasma cutting.  Like the CTS-200 here..  For less than $500 it looks like it offers a lot in a relatively small package.  From reviews of cheap TIG units I suspect it really isn't capable of outputting 200 amps (maybe the Chinese amp is different), but it still might be OK for many jobs.  Does anyone here have any experience using one of these?  Or comments on multi-function boxes in general?


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 23, 2020)

I think that one thing that gets overlooked is that the welder needs to weld with A/C current to weld aluminum. Thats puts most welders up close to $1000.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 23, 2020)

I can see where the AC might be a factor if it needs to be something other than 60 Hz, but if 60 Hz will do a transformer is about as simple as it gets, and shouldn't cost all that much.  I would be happy to be educated on what other factors are at play.


----------



## Old Mud (Feb 23, 2020)

Another thing to look for is the availability and price of consumables. Most company's use their own design therefore the only game in town. So its not like you run out and get them at your local dealer.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 23, 2020)

Good point on the consumables.  That is the reason why ink jet printers are so cheap -- vendors like HP, Epson etc. make most of their money on the ink.  I also ran into that approach with some lab consumables -- one machine vendor sold cutters, basically like miniature end mills, but they had .120" diameter shanks (and their built-in EM holder also had a smaller ID) so you had to buy their (expensive) cutters.  I got around that problem by making an adapter with my lathe so we could use end mills with 1/8" shanks.  They were dirt cheap by comparison.


----------



## Old Mud (Feb 23, 2020)

Yep, you got it.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Feb 25, 2020)

they end up not doing any one thing well. Look at the new AHP 200x welder...it will cover everything you need. I did pick up a new Plasma (cut 50) from Amazon and have been pretty happy with it, but the 3k and up plasma...beautiful edges if thats important to you. I think you could get the AHP and a 40-50 amp plasma for you 1k and be much happier.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 27, 2020)

I started this journey while looking at the Cut50.  Did you get the 50A or one of the more expensive versions (50C,50D etc)?


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks like AHP has the AlphaTIG 201X on sale for $690.





						AHP AlphaTIG 201XD | AHP Tools Inc.
					

As an AC/DC inverter TIG welder, the Alpha TIG 201XD delivers pro-level features in an economically minded package that out performs major competitors' models nearest to our price. For comparison, the Alpha TIG 201XD range of features includes fully adjustable AC frequency and AC balance...




					ahpwelds.com


----------



## pontiac428 (Feb 27, 2020)

I have one word of caution on all-in-one machines:  If one component fails, you lose all three functions.  

Replacement parts are a sketchy prospect for an import machine.  I get that the machines at your local welding supplier cost many times more, but those brands have a service network for parts and repairs well beyond the machines' market lifecycle.  I can still get parts and schematics for my 40-year old Miller TIG machine.  I'd hate to throw it away on the curb like an old sofa or TV over a burned $2 diode or a $15 rectifier.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Feb 27, 2020)

The AHP has really been a game  changer on imports. They are here in the states with supports and parts. I use mine alot (4 years) no issues. They have even updates with a nova pedal and roto flex head. There is a huge crowd that uses them and loves them (check our AHP on instagram) $700 versus 3k to get equivalent capabilities? No brainer for me. I could afford higher name brand, but I think I may even purchase their plasma as I am so impressed. Would I like a Fronius? yep, but $7k? no way.  I would agree on the one unit that does it all, as I said before, it doesn't do any one thing well (from my knowledge)


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Feb 29, 2020)

homebrewed said:


> I started this journey while looking at the Cut50.  Did you get the 50A or one of the more expensive versions (50C,50D etc)?


Mine is a 50 (A-mp) I am unaware of a such thing as 50 (B/C/D) unless one manufacturer made that their model names (which would be a bit confusing....)


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 29, 2020)

homebrewed said:


> I've been looking at inexpensive plasma cutters and came across a class of machines that combine TIG and stick welding along with plasma cutting.  Like the CTS-200 here..  For less than $500 it looks like it offers a lot in a relatively small package.  From reviews of cheap TIG units I suspect it really isn't capable of outputting 200 amps (maybe the Chinese amp is different), but it still might be OK for many jobs.  Does anyone here have any experience using one of these?  Or comments on multi-function boxes in general?



I would not recommend getting that.  As others have pointed out, parts availability will be non existent.  It might have a standard type 17 or 20 tig torch but that would be it.
The AHP would be a good choice along with ESAB and Everlast.  Lincoln and Miller of course but that red and blue paint is very expensive.  I would also highly recommend AC for doing aluminum.  
I have a Lincoln TIG 200 and even with its capabilities, I find myself wishing it had more AC TIG controls (more frequency range, ramp up and down, etc).
6 months from now you won't remember that extra $400 you spent....


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 29, 2020)

I wouldn’t touch a generic all in one machine. Yet if space is a major concern, Tweco/Esab  and Lincoln both make all in one machines but they do go for a premium. Miller probably does also. The big reason is one can repair one of the USA branded machines. The generic Asian stuff is totally disposable.. I’ve seen quite a number of YouTube videos where knowledgeable people disassembled these cheap imports and they explained some of the shortcuts taken by Chinese manufacturers. It was shocking to listen to these guys and incredible to see some of the shortcuts.
I do agree AHP seems to be a good machine. Everlast has spotty reviews in my opinion. Anyway, you really need to do your homework when buying import welders. I have a Esab/Tweco all in one Fabricator 141. It’s been a great welder and trouble free. I’ve used all 3 processes without any failures. That said, it’s underpowered. If I had to do it again, I probably would have made different decisions on purchasing a 3 process welder.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Feb 29, 2020)

There, no doubt are countless number of those machines, but there are brands that set quality standards that have them made in China under their standards/specs. Percision Matthews (though not a welding machine manufacturer) is a good example of this)
I invite you to look at there web page...parts and service are readily available. I'm sure other exist, but word of mouth from personal experience is the best recommendation in my opinion.
AHP web site


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Feb 29, 2020)

Here is the American made Lincoln welder factory in China..sad what we come to. On a side note, this is another scary thing that the corona virus is bringing to light. Hence the largest single day drop in stock market history. The world turns because of China. Its not that quality CAN'T come from China, it does if that is part of the plan.


----------



## Tim9 (Mar 1, 2020)

I totally agree that there are many high quality items coming from China. But the key in my opinion is to check the warranty terms very closely. Everlast is a prime example. Many people are fully satisfied with their welders. But, there are also others who bought one and complained about the warranty terms. Buyers were responsible for shipping cost back to California. That gets expensive in my opinion. 
Klutch is much better because you can bring it back to a store. Heck, even Harbor Freight wins out on warranty terms. Miller Esab, Hobart and Lincoln beet them all. Fantastic service. 
    The main problem I have witnessed with Chinese products is that there is zero quality control. Not anything like the old USA products..... by a mile.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Mar 1, 2020)

Yeah, I've said, "if it plugs into a wall, don't buy cheap Chinese". However, word of mouth from people that use a product is worth a lot. Use common sense, if money is no object, ESAB makes good stuff and slightly under top dollar. I would keep it to separate unit though.


----------

